# cheers Lloyd



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for sorting the cover out for me so quick.
Cheers
:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've just popped it in an envelope so it should all be with you tomorrow mate.

Cheers again.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

All I can say is what a service, When my other ins premiums are up i will give you a call:thumb:


----------

